# Clear M&P turns out cloudy???  What am I doing wrong?



## tchad21ut (Mar 10, 2009)

I have been making M&P for a couple months now with varying results.  I have mainly been trying to master the transparent soap with embeds, and some turn out fantastic, but others turn out cloudy after I add the FO.  Is it the type of FO that I am using?  the temp that I am mixing it with?  or the "ingredients" in certain FO's?  I am completely baffled that some work great, but others leave that cloudy look to them.  After a little while the edges will turn clear, but the middle never really does clear out.. 

Any suggestions?  comments?  I would greatly appreciate any information that you would be willing to lend!!!

Thank you all!!


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 10, 2009)

Is the FO you are using crystal clear? That's the only type of FO I will use in my clear MP otherwise it will either cloud or color the soap. 
I'm sure it's the FO. Also, sometimes heating it to too high of a temp will cause it to cloud upon cooling.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 10, 2009)

It is probably the fo. I only have a few scents I will use if I want them to be completely clear. For goldfish in a bag, you need a *very* clear fo & then i would still use onlt a very little bit of it.


----------



## tchad21ut (Mar 10, 2009)

hhmm, I guess Im am guilty on both parts.  I had no idea the color of the FO would affect it so much, but I guess that makes sense.  I guess I never really checked the color of the FO, i just dump it in out of the brown bottle!  LOL
Also, I was thinking that it may be the temp of the soap before I added the FO.  I was certain to stay below the flashpoint, but I probably could have let it cool a little more.  the problem I find with that is after I add the FO my temps tend to drop so dramatically I figured it was probably ok..

back to the drawing board!!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 10, 2009)

Any fo contianing vanilla is going to turn your M&P muddy too. Even if it does not *say* vanilla, like strawberries & cream, rootbeer or most any cake or cookie type scent will contain vanilla as a sweetner.


----------

